# Looking for a 2017 eba



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi I’m in the market for a low mileage mint 2017 gtr ideally in red will consider other colours message me if you’re selling soon or know of anyone who may be selling :thumbsup:


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Best bet is the usual places

Here
Autotraader
Ebay
Pistonheads
Dealer from time to time get ok deals


Good luck and great choice of colour


----------

